# IVF - No fertilisation



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi

Ive just done my first IVF cycle on an egg share and collected 8 eggs, 4 of which I kept.  The day after collection, I was told that none of my eggs had fertilised. I was not given any answers and told to wait until next week for an appointment.  Please can you give me a clue as to why this has happened, Im in shock as the nurse said that 90% of eggs fertilize

Please help!!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So, so sorry.
Reasons they may not have fertilised are: egg maturity not at right stage so an egg issue, sperm did not bind to egg so a sperm issue. I am sure they will discuss all at your appointment. If the sperm issue, then ICSI will be recommended in future cycle. If egg issue, you may need more stimualtion in future cycle. Ask how many of the recipients eggs fertilised as this will at least let you know if it was an egg issue or not.

Ruth


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi 

I just read your message and would let you know that despite the statistics you are not alone.  I had my egg collection last week and was also on our first attempt at IVF.  I got 7 good quality eggs and was phoned the next day to say that none had fertilized.  I knew that there was a small chance that this could happen but did not really expect it.  My partner has two children my a previous relationship so I thought my eggs were to blame.  When I asked for reasons why it hadn't worked they could not really help.  They said that the eggs were mature and the sperm were moving well.  The only small explanation that they could offer me was that it was probably something going wrong in the initial process of fertilization which is complex, perhaps they couldn't break into the outer shell of the egg.  They have recommended ICSI which should hopefully by pass these problems, so we are going to try it in a couple of months.  I am sorry that I can't offer you any concrete reasons why it didn't work and I know how you are feeling but I have decided that as disappointing and upsetting it is/was I can't change what has happened so trying to pass the time till we can start again and be positive once again.  Best of luck for whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for your reply,

Ive just had a meeting with the consultant and he said that he was very shocked at the outcome.  The recipients eggs have fertilized, so its not an egg problem.  He thinks that the sperm just wouldnt bind, so we've been recommended ICSI. Incompatibility I guess!!

Lou - Lets hope that we are both luckier the next time around, I know that we try to be realistic but there's also that hope that is a bit bigger. I have to wait for my period and wait a month so they said I could try again in late december.  When are you trying again and good luck!!

Question: I wonder if there is anything, nutrition or vitamin -wise, which could perhaps reduce incompatibility


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Mariposa,
I'm really sorry about your news - it must seem so unfair.  

I had a similar thing happen last tx - 10 eggs, and only 1 fertilised.  I was told they were good eggs, mature etc and nothing wrong with the sperm, all motile and plenty of them (and DP has conceived before).  There were lots of sperm hooked on around all of the eggs but they couldn't seem to push through the outer wall.
Anyway the clinic said that it's all too complex to research a full answer as to why that might happen but to go for ICSI next time - which we did and we just got a better fertilisation rate - 2/4.  (The reason I got fewer eggs this time is because I got OHSS last time so my menopur was reduced)

I'm amazed you were led to expect a 90% fertilisation rate though - I was told 50-60% for IVF and about 70% for ICSI.

Anyway ref your last question - I read in Marilyn Glenville's book that vitamin E could be useful - for him - most of her stuff I don't really subscribe to, I think she's a bit extreme, but read this:

" with some couples the woman is ovulating so her tubes are not blocked, the man is producing a good quantity of sperm, yet the sperm cannot penetrate the egg, so there is no fertilisation..... in cases of poor fertilisation, even where the sperm count is good, doctors may have to resort to ICSI.
However, an intriguing piece of research looked at men who had good sperm counts but low fertilisation rates during IVF.  These men were given vitamin E each day.  One month after starting treatment, their fertilisation rate had increased from 19 to 29%.  These findings suggest that the antioxidant activity of vitamin E may make sperm more fertile"  

Don't know what you think about this, but I went straight out and bought DP a vitamin E supplement!  You have to make sure it's natural (d-alpha- tocopherol) and not synthesised vitamin E (dl-alpha-tocopherol) - it's absorbed better.

Zita West also says that co enzyme Q10 may improve fertilisation rates in women who are undergoing ICSI.  She doesn't say why it helps ICSI people in particular but it's supposed to help blood flow. 

I've been reading too many books, I really should get a life!

Good luck with next time, meantime, give yourself a chance to get over it and look after yourself. I used the time to make sure I did all the right things diet wise and vitamins etc so that I could go in feeling more confident after what had been quite a blow to get so far into the tx and then watch my chances dwindle.  So you take care.

love
Claire xx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Mariposa

Sorry to hear about your experience.  The same thing happened to us the first IVF - 10 eggs, apparently good sperm but no fertilisation - plus i'd been pregnant naturally but mc so they must have got it together once!!

Anyway we went on and did ICSI which was much more successful and I got pregnant straight away only to mc and now I am prgnant again after our second ICSI so I know it works!

good luck

love Helena


----------



## gogogaga (Oct 11, 2004)

This is my first message and i hope it is iin the right place. can someone tell me if on a short protocol for ivf buserelin inj. shoud be given for 1, 2 or 3 days staring on day 2 of cycle. My clinic have said 3 different things and eventually i was put on 1 inj a day for 3 days.

Judith


mariposa said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive just done my first IVF cycle on an egg share and collected 8 eggs, 4 of which I kept. The day after collection, I was told that none of my eggs had fertilised. I was not given any answers and told to wait until next week for an appointment. Please can you give me a clue as to why this has happened, Im in shock as the nurse said that 90% of eggs fertilize
> 
> Please help!!!


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Mariposa

Just wanted to let you know we too had no fertilisation last year with our first donor egg cycle. DPs sperm had done their stuff allright with my eggs on our previous 2 ivf cycles, but with good eggs they just couldn't get in (plenty of them and wiggling well but, like Ceedubya, didn't get through the egg wall). We were told our donor had ICSI so didn't know if it was an egg problem, or just an incompatability - doc said it was just bad luck (as they do  ). Anyway, next cycle we had ICSI and all 3 eggs fertilised (we were told we had 6 eggs, but only 3 were mature enough for ICSI).
Are you going to egg share again? Thank you for donating some eggs last time anyway - as a recipient, I'm so grateful to anyone who donates  Best of luck!

Jaq

PS Congratulations Helena - I remember you posting last year, and am so pleased you're doing so well now - best wishes.


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Thanks guys, 

youve really cheered me up cos Ive been having a blue day and thinking about adoption, which didnt cheer me up cos thats as complicated.

I guess I'll have to try to be positive and have a good diet for the next try. Its not over yet!!


----------

